# Before and After



## Ruthanne (Mar 13, 2018)

Here is my Suzy this morning before:







Here she is after visiting the groomer this afternoon:






What a difference!:love_heart:


----------



## Falcon (Mar 13, 2018)

Suzy,   Good  Doggie !  You look beautiful !   GOOD  GIRL ! 

Here's   a  MilkBone.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 14, 2018)

Suzy looks like a Shih-Tzu. A real cutie.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Mar 14, 2018)

WOW ---- there actually WAS a dog under all that fur !!! LOL    WHat a little cutie !


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 14, 2018)

Pretty little girl.  :love_heart:


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 14, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Suzy,   Good  Doggie !  You look beautiful !   GOOD  GIRL !
> 
> Here's   a  MilkBone.


Suzy says bow wow thank you!



Pappy said:


> Suzy looks like a Shih-Tzu. A real cutie.


Yes, thanks, she is a Shih Tzu!



Toomuchstuff said:


> WOW ---- there actually WAS a dog under all that fur !!! LOL    WHat a little cutie !


Hahahaha!  She looked like a sheep dog before!



C'est Moi said:


> Pretty little girl.  :love_heart:


Thank you.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 28, 2018)

What a Sweetie Pie!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 29, 2018)

I bet she feels so much better. My little dog that I had years ago would jump around like a puppy after each hair cut. Ruthanne, does she mind going to the groomer?


----------

